# VirtualBox et les dosseiers partagés?



## guyot.ing (20 Novembre 2008)

Le paramètrage de VirtualBox permet de partager des dossiers.
Mais partager quoi et avec qui?
Les dossiers sélectionnés n'apparaissent pas dans Windows?
Depuis Windows, les dossiers MacOS sont inaccessibles.
Comment procéder?
Merci


----------



## Bijot (20 Novembre 2008)

Une petite recherche et : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...r-mac-dossier-partage-242456.html#post4906613


----------

